# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Your Top 5 most watched movies, overall ...

## onawheel

so yeah which five (or ten, whatev) movies would you say you have seen the most..

I'd possibly go with ...

Superbad
Home Room
Before Sunset
Star Wars V - The Empire Strikes Back
Juno
Reality Bites
Zoolander
The Sunset Limited
Chasing Amy
High Fidelity
The Big Lebowski
The Cable Guy
The Wedding Singer
Dogma
Ghost World
Human Traffic
The Blues Brothers
Whip It

----------


## Chantellabella

Mystery Science Theater 3000
Fifth Element
Cool Runnings
The Wedding Crashers
Every Sandra Bullock movie
The Mummy (series)
Indiana Jones (series)
Hunger Games
Star Wars (series)
Jackie Chan movies
Godzilla movies
Tremors (series)
Every Alfred Hitchcock movie
Every Hangover movie
Every Angelina Jolie movie (especially the ones where she kicks butt)
A Chorus Line
All That Jazz
Every Step Up movie
Every Resident Evil movie
How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days

----------


## Meadowlark

Back to the Future
Dirty Dancing
Pride and Prejudice
Bridget Jones's Diary
A League of Their Own

----------


## metamorphosis

It is hard to pick just five. So, I added a few more. 'Cause it's hard to narrow them down. 

Goodfellas
The Godfather 1&2
Amelie
Ponette
American Beauty
The Thin Red Line
Schindlers List
Waking Life
A Christmas Story
Tombstone
Rivers Edge
Trainspotting
Usual Suspects
Fargo
Precious
The Young Ones (box set)
Boyz 'N The Hood
Memento
Black Hawk Down
Forrest Gump
The World According To Garp
and
Dig (the documentary)

----------


## whiteman

The Godfather I and II
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
The Longest Day
The Jackel(the original, not the remake)
The old Star Wars movies
The Shawshank Redemption
Indiana Jones and the raiders of the lost ark
Indiana Jones and the last crusade
The outlaw Josie Wales
The good the bad and the ugly
For a few dollars more
A bridge too far
Basic Instinct
Scream
The French Connection

----------


## mightypillow

Pride and Prejudice
Before Sunrise/Sunset
Avatar (I admit it)
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
Mulan
Man on Fire
Ace Ventura Pet Detective
Happy Gilmore
Jerry Maguire
Remember the Titans
A League of Their Own
The Breakfast Club

----------


## Tinkerbell

Okay this is pretty crazy to whittle it down to this short of a list - so some are categories and would watch all over and over
Anything by the Coen Brothers
Anything by Alfred Hitchcock
Anything with Clint Eastwood
Most by Quentin Tarantino
Film Noir movies - love the old black and white; Sunset Blvd., Double Indemnity, etc
Memento
Usual Suspects
Office Space
Casablanca
To Kill a Mockingbird
and my dirty secret:  All the James Bond movies

----------


## Dane

*Raiders of the Lost Ark* - My little sister used to watch it about once a month back in the late '80s; and I would usually watch it with her.  

*Return of the Jedi* - saw it eight ( :8):  times in the theatre; (yes , I am that old) and quite a few times on tape.

Probably *Star Wars*, but I can't be sure.

----------


## slytherin

Pride and Prejudice
Good Will Hunting
the Incredibles (shhhh it was in elementary school)
CATS (also elementary school)
Pirates of the Caribbean
Mean Girls

----------


## Koalafan

Man cant go wrong with superbad  :Tongue: 

I think my top 5 are:
1. The Simpsons movie
2. South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut
3. Eternal Sunshine
4. Animal House
5. Anchorman...something that is just so watchable about that movie...

----------


## Antidote

I can almost never sit through a film twice, but the ones that have been rerun on TV in the 90s and I ended up seeing more times than I care to remember are:

The sound of music
Groundhog day
Sleepless in Seatle 
Milo and Otis

----------


## meeps

not counting Disney movies I watched over and over as a kid..

howls moving castle
spirited away
pride and prejudice
everything is illuminated
fifth element
Amelie
Zoolander
a christmas story

----------


## merc

This list will contain movies that I don't enjoy at that much just that I've seen them over and over for some reason such as my nephew obsessively watching: 
Jurassic Park
Raiders of the Lost Ark
my own kids watching: 
Totoro
Ponyo
Shrek
My husband:
Any James Bond movie
Star Wars
Star Trek
My Dad:
Anything with John Wayne in  it
But now back to me I usually don't watch movies over and over, yet, I've seen a few that I absolutely don't like over and over such as Con AIr, Jurassic Park and The Vikings but now I"ll only include ones I like:
1.Gone with the Wind
2.To Kill s Mocking Bird
3.True Grit (john Wayne version)
4. Breaking Away
5. The Wizard Of Oz

----------


## Lost Control Again

> American Beauty
> Trainspotting







> The Shawshank Redemption
> Indiana Jones and the raiders of the lost ark







> P
> The Breakfast Club







> Good Will Hunting



All of these, plus,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## typemismatch

Love and Death, it's just the perfect film
Back to the Future
Sleeper
Manhattan
The Burbs

----------

